# Photoshop help



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Try tire rack.com. They have a utility where you upload a pic then add the wheels. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Tonyb92681 said:


> Try tire rack.com. They have a utility where you upload a pic then add the wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks man I'll check it out


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

If the tire rack.com site does not help, I will try for you. I am a photoshop kind of girl!


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Let me know if you need my help.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

just print it out and tape it to your wheel lol


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> Let me know if you need my help.


If you could help me out I'd appreciate it I don't have access to a computer and it's hard to do it off my phone


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

No thanks necessary.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's another attempt...


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice job LizzieCruze. 
I took another 5 minutes to take some of the hard edges off your wheel renders ever so slighty


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

and added a dinosaur... impressive!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Action Hank said:


> Nice job LizzieCruze.
> I took another 5 minutes to take some of the hard edges off your wheel renders ever so slighty


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you LizzieCruze and Action Hank! Nice touch with Godzilla!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd say those are 18" almost 19" now


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is another angle. 

View attachment 105082


Probably wrong size tires though.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

And another version.

View attachment 105090


----------

